

Why do so many job postings on HN not mention the company name? - ryanjodonnell

It seems like half of all the job postings on Hacker News fail to mention the company name.<p>Take this latest example, for instance:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4138709<p>Why would I apply to a job when I don't even know the company name and can't research it?
======
maxko87
A lot of these companies are extremely early stage and probably wouldn't have
that much information online for you to find by researching, even if you did
know the name. The best way for you to find out about them would be to contact
them personally.

------
Zev
Those startups probably haven't announced that they've taken (YC) funding yet.
That sort of announcement is usually a good way to get some press.

~~~
ryanjodonnell
Hmmm among the responses this seems like the most likely explanation. Thanks!

------
debacle
Privacy, most likely. Knowledge is power. Don't let your competitors know
what's coming until it smacks them in the face and all that.

